# L* & Gewinnspam im Wandel der Nummerngassen



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2006)

zur besseren Lesbarkeit des Ursprungsthreads hierher verschoben von
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132314#132314

Ich finde die in Antispam dargestellten Sachverhalte durchaus interessant, wobei auch zu bedenken ist, dass es sich um "alte Fälle" handelt: Was da im März 2005 gerichtlich behandelt wurde, passierte im Sommer/Herbst 2002! 

Für den aktuellen Fall scheint mir interessant, dass solche Geschäftsmodelle eben schon länger praktiziert wurden - auch unter Beteiligung der hier Beteiligten (ich hoffe, die jetzt prüfende BNA berücksichtigt das bei dem hier vorliegenden Fall, das kann man sie ja vielleicht auch fragen :holy. 

Lies Dir auch mal den von Justus verlinkten (sehr langen) Gerichtsbeschluss durch. Ich bin kein Jurist, fand das aber spannend... Auch die Formulierungen, v.a. aber, wie weit das Gericht *schon damals mit den 0190ern* ging, was z.B. den "Versenderbegriff" angeht [661 BGB?]. Wenn man das mit der Aussage der BNA kombiniert, was die Verantwortlichkeit des 0900-INHABERS angeht, sieht man erst, wie wichtig  die Änderung 0190-->0900 ist [und wie glücklich die Düsseldorfer und andere Gewinnanrufsspammer mit finalen Adressen in Tortola, BVI sein werden, dass die Regelungen erst jetzt gelten... und erst die deutschen Firmen, bei denen sie die Nummern gemietet haben...] 

Zurück zum "Versenderbegriff":


> Dieser Begriff sei nämlich in den Fällen weit auszulegen, in welchen das primär nach außen in Erscheinung tretende Versenderunternehmen nicht ohne weiteres greifbar sei, weil es den Sitz im Ausland habe und nur per Postfach erreichbar sei. Nur so sei der Verbraucher- und Wettbewerbsschutz und der Sanktionscharakter der Vorschrift gewährleistet. In derartigen Fällen sei Versender auch der, der Hilfsdienste zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels leiste und dabei eigene wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolge. Entscheidend sei, dass der Unternehmer bewusst einen Beitrag zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels leiste


.
Hier konkret z.B. ausgeführt:


> Darüber hinaus war die Berufungsklägerin auch diejenige, welche mit der Firma L* GmbH die Einrichtung der Bandansagen zu den jeweiligen Gewinnspielen vereinbarte, wobei sie den Wortlaut per Skript vorgab, nach welchem die Firma L* die Audiofiles mit den von der Berufungsklägerin gewünschten Sprechern produzierte, ...
> Für die Produktion eines Audios durch die Firma L* fielen zu deren Gunsten weitere 900,00 €, sowie für dessen Einrichtung nochmals 750,00 € an. In Ansehung dreier Gewinnspielaktionen in den Monaten August, September und Oktober 2002 vereinnahmte die Berufungsklägerin bei einer durchschnittlichen Gesprächsdauer von 5,9 Minuten (...) 95.285,76 € an Telefongebühren, von welchen der Beklagten zu 1) lediglich 4.365.95 € verblieben, während die Berufungsklägerin insgesamt 85.969,81 € für sich beanspruchte; weitere 4.950,00 € berechnete die Berufungsklägerin als Fremdkosten der Firma L* GmbH für Produktion und Einrichtung des Audiotextes.



Wenn man kurz sammelt, was es an Informationen gibt zu dem erwähnten Fall, dann fallen einem eben einige Dinge auf, z.B. die "praktische Ausführung" der Verschleierung unter freundlicher Mithilfe der Telekommunikationsanbieter... (hier: Wie heisst die Firma in der Türkei denn nun eigentlich? hat(te) sie etwa einen [einschlägig] bekannten deutschen GF?). Dass so etwas nicht nur Google-Akrobatik bleiben muss, zeigen eben genau Urteile wie das verlinkte - oder Prozesse gegen Gewinnspammer, bei denen die Staatsanwaltschaften NICHT vor Hunderten Seiten Anklageschrift kapitulieren. 

Die klagende Partei dürfte übrigens die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gewesen sein, die auf ihrer "Sammelseite" zu Cold Calls genau jene Anrufe aufgeführt hat, um die es bei der Klage ging. 

Dorthin werde ich mich die Tage mal wenden - oder an Justus, den wollte ich ohnehin längst mal wieder anrufen 
Es dürfte spannend sein, wie die deutschen gerichte z.B. die Gewinnanrufe "sie haben dies und jenes gewonnen, rufen sie 0190 an" beurteilen würde, wenn den alle Betroffenen ihre Gewinne einklagen würden - und dabei mit ihren Ansprüchen vielleicht gar nicht bis Tortola gehen müssen...



> Entscheidend sei, dass der Unternehmer bewusst einen Beitrag zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels leiste. Durch die angegebene Telefonnummer und die Abkürzung MCD sei die Berufungsklägerin in Erscheinung getreten und der Eindruck erweckt worden, sie sei organisatorisch In das Gewinnspiel eingebunden.


 Aha. Wie das wohl auf die Düsseldorfer Gewinnanrufsconnection zu übertragen wäre, die ja in der Cold-Call-Liste der VZHH gleich mehrmals auftaucht... !?


----------



## rolf76 (6 Januar 2006)

Was die BNA unternimmt, ist das Eine, welche Ansprüche die betroffenen Verbraucher durchsetzen können, ist das Andere.

*Maßnahmen der BNA*

Ich als BNA würde nicht lange fackeln. Nach den Zuteilungsauflagen ist die L. als Zuteilungsnehmerin für die Nutzung der Rufnummer gegenüber der BNA allein verantwortlich. Hinsichtlich der Maßnahmen (z.B. Nummernentzug, generelles Werbeverbot mit Zwangsgeldandrohung) hat die BNA ein Entschließungs- und Handlungsermessen auszuüben. Der BNA dürfte die bisherige Praktik der L. (und der Verweis auf die alleinige Verantwortung ihrer Kunden) bereits bekannt sein. Aufgrund dessen würde ich als BNA mir von der L. nachweisen lassen, welche Maßnahmen gegenüber den Kunden zur Vorbeugung von Missbrauch ergriffen wurden (z.B. Vertragsstrafen, durch Bürgschaften gesichert). Wenn diese nicht ausreichen und die L. (trotz ihrer einschlägigen Erfahrung) ihre Kunden nicht zu zügeln vermag, würde ich der L. die betroffene Nummer entziehen. Zusätzlich würde ich gegenüber der L. hinsichtlich der jeweiligen missbräuchlichen Werbeform ein generelles Verbot mit Zwangsgeld aussprechen. Wenn dann erneut ein Kunde der L. die missbräuchliche Werbeform nutzt, würde ich der L. die betroffene Nummer entziehen und zugleich das fällige Zwangsgeld einziehen. 

*Ansprüche der Verbraucher*

Eine telefonische Gewinnzusage führt (in der z.B. auch für eine 0900-Nummer geworben wird) führt (zumindest nach der überwiegenden, aber umstritten Auffassung des jur. Schrifttums)* zu keinen Ansprüchen nach § 661a BGB, da § 661a BGB eine verkörperte Erklärung voraussetze, Telefonanrufe also nicht ausreichen könnten. 


			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/BJNR001950896BJNE245101377.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Gewinnzusagen*
> 
> Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilung an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendungen den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten.





			
				http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=801 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusendung an den Verbraucher setzt eine verkörperte Erklärung voraus, da nur solche versandt werden können. Die Übermittlungsart ist gleichgültig (z.B. Brief, Fax, e-mail, SMS).


Auch das zitierte OLG-Urteil betrifft einen Anspruch infolge einer schriftlichen Gewinnbenachrichtigung. 

Ob und wie die Zivilgerichte die Zuteilungsregeln der BNA bei der Prüfung von Verbraucheransprüchen berücksichtigen werden, wird sich erst noch zeigen.

*[* Nach Hinweis von simi präzisiert, danke!]*


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*BNA - Nummernentzug usw.*

*man sollte zweierlei nicht vergessen*

*ad 1* hat es die BNA da mit Leuten zu tun, die *an viel Geld rangekommen sind *und es auch weiterhin vorhaben, die also mit anwaltlichen Schriftsätzen und vor Gericht einschränkende Verfügungen der Behörde BNA erst mal angreifen werden und *so weit zeitlich irgendwie  möglich *den Vollzug eines solchen Bescheides aussetzen lassen werden.
*
Und die BNA wiederum ist eine Behörde und Behördenmühlen mahlen auch im Telekommunikationsalter langsam.*

Das dann sich, trotz Rechtswidrigkeit, öffnende Zeitfenster wird von unseren klugen Geschäftemachern *optimal ausgenutzt* (Stichwort "rufen Sie *heute noch *an. *Nur heute *haben Sie die Chance auf den Gewinn von sagenhaften Traumpreisen!") :roll: 

und *ad 2* lernen gerade die "Gewinnspiel-Jungs" schnell dazu. Sie formulieren (1)_ "Sie haben garantiert einen Preis von bis zu 500 EUR gewonnen," _ und (2)_"dieser Anruf ist für Sie völlig kostenlos!"_

*Wollen wir mal übersetzen:*

(1)"Sie haben irgendwo in der Region zwischen 0,01 und 499,999 EUR etwas gewonnen, was allerdings sagten wir Ihnen nicht, damit Sie nicht auf den dummen Gedanken kommen, diesen Gewinn gemäß § 661a BGB wirksam bei uns einzuklagen. Auch hat niemand behauptet dass es sich um einen Barpreis handelt. Wir spielen nämlich sehr schöne Sachpreise aus, und die werden dann über Großbritannien per Post verschickt."

(2)"mit 'dieser Anruf' kann ja nur der Anruf gemeint sein, der Sie in *'diesem Moment' *erreicht. Und der kostet Sie keinen Pfennig, denn es ist ja schließlich kein R-Gespräch, dem Sie zugestimmt hätten. Dass Ihr eventueller späterer Anruf bei uns dann Geld kostet, würde Ihnen gleich am Anfang desselben per Sprachansage mitgeteilt. Diese lautet sinngemäß "Dieser Anruf kostet Sie nur 1 komma 86 Euro pro Minute beim Anruf aus dem Festnetz der Dt. Telekom"

So würde dann vor Gericht, käme es zu einem Rechtstreit mit dem "Gewinner", argumentiert :evil:


----------



## rolf76 (7 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ansprüche der Verbraucher*
> 
> Ein Anruf über eine 0900-Nummer führt zu keinen Ansprüchen nach § 661a BGB, da § 661a BGB eine verkörperte Erklärung voraussetzt, Telefonanrufe also nicht ausreichen.
> 
> ...


Zur verbraucherfreundlichen Auslegung des § 661a BGB vgl. aktuell BGH, Urt.v. 1.12.2005 - III ZR 191/03 (Hat aber auch ein Gewinn*schreiben* zum Gegenstand).


----------



## sascha (7 Januar 2006)

Da haben unsere Augsburger Gerichte mal richtig zur Rechtsbildung beigetragen


----------

